# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Fumiya Iida

## Airicist

Principal Investigator of Bio-Inspired Robotics Laboratory (BIRL), Department of Engineering, Cambridge University

facebook.com/fumiya.iida.16

linkedin.com/in/fumiyaiida

----------


## Airicist

Towards efficient, fast, and versatile running robots based on free vibration

Published on Jul 27, 2012




> Authors: Fumiya Iida, Murat Reis, Nandan Maheshwari, Xiaoxiang Yu, Amir Jafari

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 12, 2015




> Fumiya Iida’s research looks at how robotics can be improved by taking inspiration from nature, whether that’s learning about intelligence, or finding ways to improve robotic locomotion. A robot requires between ten and 100 times more energy than an animal to do the same thing. Iida’s lab is filled with a wide array of hopping robots, which may take their inspiration from grasshoppers, humans or even dinosaurs. One of his group’s developments, the ‘Chairless Chair’, is a wearable device that allows users to lock their knee joints and ‘sit’ anywhere, without the need for a chair.


Bio-inspired robotics

----------

